# Anacharis disolves/disintegrates



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...

I planted a part of my Sump filter with Anacharis from my favorite pat store.
Besides getting some snails for free, the plant seemed to be ok...
But now the leafs are getting kind of "look through" and loosing there integrity...it is like they disappear...
Is that a known plant issue for that type of plant or is 72 F to warm?
Or is 10 hours regular aquarium light not enough/to much?
Any thoughts?

As side info...had a nitrite peak...about 20 ppm with dying fish...can that be to much nitrite also for the plant?!:surprise:

Thx


----------



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

I know if your using Seachem Excel it will melt Anacharis. Now I've heard some people say to acclimate it slowly to excel or use a lesser dose regularly and they say it's fine but I tried everything and nothing worked for me and the many people I've spoken to. Good Luck sometimes it comes back. Great Plant. float them plant single stems in the substrate leaning in different directions DG's love them floating.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

When you bought the Anachris, was it in a tank or out of a tank? Most aquarium plants are actually swamp plants that can grow in or out of water (submersed vs. emersed). When a plant grows leaves emersed and is then submerged, the leaves "melt" and die off. The plant is still alive, just generating new leaves that work better underwater.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello ...

It came from Pet shop where it was all submerged...
And i don't use any chemicals in water...
I don't even know what Seachem Excel is for...smile

I had to take it all out of the sump...it was just creating a big mess, that gave me a way more hard time to keep nutrients out...
Also the the snails from that plants are a pest now...
Changed setup now to K1 moving bed with power head and trickle sponge filter combo...
Also my Fish start moving out...even that the temperatures here in New Jersey are still way under expectations...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 14, 2016)

Ive never cared for Anacharis but to each his own.


----------

